# Nach Abmahnung: Dialer-Betreiber gibt Musikportal auf



## sascha (24 März 2005)

*Nach Abmahnung: Dialer-Betreiber gibt Musikportal auf
*
Erleichterung bei Matthias Baran: Der Chef des bekannten Musikportals hit1.de bekommt seine Domain zurück. Die Seite war versehentlich von seinem Provider freigegeben worden – und prompt von einem Münchner Dialer-Betreiber übernommen worden. Der gab allerdings sofort auf, als ihm eine Abmahnung ins Haus flatterte. Das bestätigte jetzt Christlieb Klages, Rechtsanwalt von Matthias Baran: „Da ein Dispute Eintrag zu Gunsten des ursprünglich Berechtigten besteht, fällt die Domain an meinen Mandanten zurück.“ 

Es war ein Fall, der nicht nur bei Musikfreunden für Wirbel sorgte. Wer nach Informationen über Stars und Charts suchte, war noch bis vor zwei Wochen bei hit1.de an der richtigen Adresse. Über Jahre hinweg hatte Matthias Baran unter der Domain ein großes Portal zu diesem Thema aufgebaut. Doch dann kam es zu einem verhängnisvollen Fehler: Baran bat seinen Provider, die für ihn überflüssige Domain hit1-marktplatz.de zu löschen. Stattdessen gab dieser die Hauptdomain hit1.de frei. Ein bekannter Münchner Dialer-Anbieter nutzte die Chance sofort. Er erwarb die Domain und setzte einen teuren 09009-Dialer darauf. „Loggen Sie sich jetzt ein um die Seite zu betreten", hieß es fortan in großen Lettern auf hit1.de (Dialerschutz.de berichtete).

Baran gab „seine" Domain allerdings nicht auf. Er zog mit seinem Musikportal auf mix1.de um, schaltete aber gleichzeitig den bekannten Berliner Rechtsanwalt Christlieb Klages ein. Der Jurist, der vor einem Jahr das berühmte Dialer-Urteil vor dem Bundesgerichtshof erstritten hatte, übernahm den Fall – und konnte schnell einen Erfolg vermelden: „Wir haben die Domain hit1.de zurück." Der Münchner Dialer-Betreiber, so Klages gegenüber Dialerschutz.de, „hat eine Unterlassungsverpflichtungserklärung abgegeben mit dem Inhalt es zu unterlassen, im geschäftlichen Verkehr die Bezeichnung hit1.de zu nutzen. Zudem hat er sich verpflichtet gegenüber der DENIC die Löschung zu erklären." Damit falle die Domain an Baran zurück. 

Der Portal-Betreiber selbst ist natürlich glücklich, dass die „Domain-Kaperung" noch glimpflich ausgegangen ist. „Eine Horrorgeschichte, die nun ein Happy-End gefunden hat", sagt er. Sein Musikportal will er jetzt zwar auf der neuen Domain www.mix1.de belassen, "weil wir mittlerweile viele Seitenanbieter gebeten haben, die Links auf mix1.de abzuändern". Die Domain hit1.de werde aber in Zukunft auch wieder zu seinem Portal führen. Es habe sich gelohnt zu kämpfen, versichert Baran: „Wenn man jahrelang ein Projekt aufbaut, kann es nicht sein, dass alles umsonst war, nur weil jemand beim Provider den falschen Knopf gedrückt hat." 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=249

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (24 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist, der vor einem Jahr das berühmte Dialer-Urteil vor dem Bundesgerichtshof erstritten hatte, übernahm den Fall – und konnte schnell einen Erfolg vermelden: „Wir haben die Domain hit1.de zurück." Der Münchner Dialer-Betreiber, so Klages gegenüber Dialerschutz.de, „hat eine Unterlassungsverpflichtungserklärung abgegeben mit dem Inhalt es zu unterlassen, im geschäftlichen Verkehr die Bezeichnung hit1.de zu nutzen. Zudem hat er sich verpflichtet gegenüber der DENIC die Löschung zu erklären."


Hat der denn keine Berater, die sich mit Markenfragen usw. auskennen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (24 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der denn keine Berater, die sich mit Markenfragen usw. auskennen?


Bei denen geht es ja immer erstmal nach dem Motto: Mein Name ist S., ich weiß von nix.
Wie u.a. schon im Januar 2004 in anderer Sache:


> S. schreibt weiter, er habe die Adressen nicht gekannt. Er könne und dürfe nicht "sämtliche Aktionen eines Mandanten überwachen".


----------



## Der Jurist (24 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen  einem Syndikus ähnlichen Anwalt  hat er schon. Der scheint sich aber auf dem Rechtgebiet nicht wirklich auszukennen, wenn man an die bekannten Niederlagen / Fälle denkt.

PS.: Hier ist zufällig alles ähnlich.


----------



## A John (24 März 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Einen  einem Syndikus ähnlichen Anwalt  hat er schon. Der scheint sich aber auf dem Rechtgebiet nicht wirklich auszukennen, wenn man an die bekannten Niederlagen / Fälle denkt.
> 
> PS.: Hier ist zufällig alles ähnlich.


Zwei bemerkenswerte Veränderungen sind mir da in letzter Zeit aufgefallen:

 1.) Die Qualität der Argumentation, der Textbausteine und der Rechtschreibung hat sich IMO dramatisch, sagen wir mal "verändert".

2.) Vom einstmals so berüchtigten Kampfgeist ist IMO nicht mehr viel zu merken. Oft knicken sie schon beim leisesten Widerstand sang- und klanglos ein.
Nach meinem Eindruck allerdings nur wenn man Anwälte mandatiert, deren Kompetenz sie kennen / fürchten und denen sie sich offenbar nicht gewachsen fühlen.

Über die Gründe kann man natürlich spekulieren.   :holy: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

> Vom einstmals so berüchtigten Kampfgeist ist IMO nicht mehr viel zu merken.



Vielleicht ist da auch einfach nur (endlich) die Vernunft eingekehrt. Immerhin gehört es ja zur anwaltlichen Pflicht, seinem Mandaten auch klar zu machen, wenn eine Sache aussichtslos ist...


----------



## galdikas (24 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Provider gab [versehentlich] die Domain hit1.de frei. Ein bekannter Münchner Dialer-Anbieter nutzte die Chance sofort. Er erwarb die Domain und setzte einen teuren 09009-Dialer darauf.



Den Ablauf aus Dialer-Perspektive zu betrachten, verstellt den Blick aufs wesentliche. 

*Ein notorischer Markenrechtsverletzer erbeutete die freigegebene Domainbezeichnung umgehend, um darunter gezielt eine Homepage mit gewerblichen Dienstleistungen aus derselben Branche zu betreiben,  in der HIT1.DE  Bekanntheit erlangt hatte.*

Die Verdialerung ist hier "nur" insoweit von Interesse, als daraus der gewerbliche Zweck des Kennzeichenmißbrauchs ersichtlich wird, wodurch sich das Strafmaß empfindlich erhöht:



			
				§ 143 Markengesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im geschäftlichen Verkehr widerrechtlich entgegen § 15 Abs. 2 eine Bezeichnung oder ein Zeichen benutzt oder  wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> Handelt der Täter gewerbsmäßig, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder Geldstrafe.








Stadelheimerstr.12, München-Giesing
Besuchszeiten: Mo.-Do. 12-15 Uhr (maximal 3 Personen pro Besuch)

Die bloße Verwendung "teurer" Dialer ist für sich genommen rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden; vielleicht ist es ein wenig wettbewerbswidrig,  sich  freiwerdende, "suchmaschinenbekannte" Domains unter den Nagel zu reißen und sie auf mit Dialern gespickte Homepages zu leiten, in der Absicht, die irreführende Wirkung (veralteter) Suchmaschinenverweise in unlauterer Weise zur Ausbeutung der Fehlvorstellung der irregeleiteten Suchmaschinen-Nutzer dadurch zu nutzen,  sie so zum Dialervertragsschluß zu verleiten. Eine (mögliche) Wettbewerbswidrigkeit wäre auch ohne gleichzeitige Kennzeichenrechtsverletzung denkbar. ( Unter einer gekaperten HIT1.DE - Domain kein Musikportal mehr, sondern eine "normale" Katzenhomepage weiterzubetreiben,  könnte kennzeichenrechtlich vom "alten" HIT1.DE-Rechteinhaber vermutlich nicht beanstandet werden - das Ausschließlichkeitsrecht am HIT1.DE-Gebrauch gilt schließlich nur branchenintern,  d.h. nur im "Ähnlichkeitsbereich" der geschäftlichen Nutzung.)

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

Gilt das Markengesetz denn auch, wenn es sich wie bei Hit1 nicht um eine beim DPMA eingetragene Marke handelt? (IANAL).


----------



## A John (24 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist da auch einfach nur (endlich) die Vernunft eingekehrt. Immerhin gehört es ja zur anwaltlichen Pflicht, seinem Mandaten auch klar zu machen, wenn eine Sache aussichtslos ist...


Manche Mandanten haben sich in besseren Zeiten recht ausgefallene Vergnügungen (Beitrag #25) geleistet, die, wenn man Gerüchten glaubt, etwas später wohl mehr als nur eine Tageseinnahme verschlungen haben sollen.

So hat man sich, vielleicht auch im Hinblick auf einen vermutlich nur mäßig erfolgreichen Spendenaufruf und anderer äh ja.... "Widrigkeiten", inzwischen zu einer mehr an der Realität ausgerichteten Prozessführung entschlossen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß A. John


----------



## galdikas (24 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt das Markengesetz denn auch, wenn es sich wie bei Hit1 nicht um eine beim DPMA eingetragene Marke handelt? (IANAL).





			
				§ 1 Markengesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Nach diesem Gesetz werden geschützt:
> Marken,
> geschäftliche Bezeichnungen,
> geographische Herkunftsangaben.



Wer Markeninhaber (geworden) ist ( im Normalfall durch Eintragung, aber auch durch ausreichende Markenbenutzung nicht eingetragener Markenzeichen, oder einfach durch "Weltberühmheit" außerhalb Deuschlands),  hat bestimmte Abwehrrechte gegenüber geschäftlichen Nachahmern.

Die Inhaber "geschäftlicher Bezeichnungen" (dazu wird man durch z.B. durch Auftreten unter Firmenbezeichnungen,  Geschäftskennzeichen und -logos,  Veröffentlichungen unter Musik-, Theater- Film-, Internethomepagetiteln (z.B. Domains))  haben in etwa ähnliche Abwehrrechte gegen geschäftliche Drittbenutzer.

Wer gewerblichen Markenzeichenmißbrauch betreibt, widerrechtlich Firmenbezeichnungen -oder logos benutzt,  vorsätzlich Filmtitel- und Domainmißbrauch unternimmt (um damit eigene/fremde Filme oder Homepages unzulässig zu kennzeichnen),  der kann strafrechtlich verfolgt werden (aber erst, wenn der Kennzeicheninhaber Strafantrag stellt).

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

Ich zitiere mal die Reaktion auf den Artikel von Dialerschutz.de von dem der sich die Domain geschnappt hat und da einen Dialer installiert hatte.



			
				Forum das sich mit Dialer beschäftigt schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Abmahnung nie erfolg gehabt hätte steht natürlich nirgends aber egal bin es ja nicht anders gewohnt.
> 
> Die Domain hatte knapp 4000 Besucher am tag und war uns schon aus diesem grund keinen offentlichen Streit wert.


----------



## sascha (24 März 2005)

http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/matthias-baran-entertainment/boxid-32829.html


----------



## A John (24 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/matthias-baran-entertainment/boxid-32829.html


Na ja. Bei *deeeeem* "Provider", da wundert mich garnix.  

Gruß A. John


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja. Bei *deeeeem* "Provider", da wundert mich garnix.  Gruß A. John


http://www.fester.de/nostrato.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, Strato wurde von Herrn click&buy gegründet? Wusste ich nicht...
http://www.faktuell.de/Medien/firstgate.shtml
 "webpay" 
Bei den Inhaberstrukturen herrscht nun also mehr Ordnung. Zu Eichels Freude?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2005)

Ein Schmankerl aus der Vergangenheit 
Volker Pispers


> Nachdem es meinem Provider (strato) gelungen ist, alle Datenbanken zu zerstören, konnten wir das Gästebuch leider nur teilweise wiederherstellen. Über 500 EInträge zwischen Juni 2002 und April 2003 sind wohl endgültig verloren, wenn strato nicht doch noch ein backup rausrückt.
> Alle die Ihre Einträge vermissen, sollten sich vielleicht direkt an strato wenden.


cp


----------



## News (24 März 2005)

@Aka-Aka: Was willst du uns jetzt in Sachen Firstgate sagen? Dass das auch ein dubioser Verein sei? Sorry, aber mein Arbeitgeber ist dort Kunde und ich sehe keinen Grund, sich dafür zu schämen (?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka: Was willst du uns jetzt in Sachen Firstgate sagen? Dass das auch ein dubioser Verein sei? Sorry, aber mein Arbeitgeber ist dort Kunde und ich sehe keinen Grund, sich dafür zu schämen (?)


 Nein, ich nütze firstgate seit Jahren mit gutem Gefühl, regelmässig, hatte niemals Probleme damit - wunderte mich nur schon vor über einem Jahr über die Besitzverhältnisse und las in dem Artikel zu Strato den Namen, der mir im Zusammenhang mit diesen Besitzverhältnissen auffiel. Kreative Abgabengestaltung (falls dies der Grund für die Besitzverhältnisse wäre) von Firmen ist nicht Thema dieses Forums


----------

